# Motor zapping



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2006)

How do I identify and contact a reputable shop to ship my cans to for zapping? Internet searches are coming up nil.

Thx,


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

Putnam Propulsion..... :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

who-:devil:


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that EA Motorsports would do it for you too.
www.teameamotorsports.com

Martin Paradis


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

EA motorsports, Putnam, i'm suire FullThrottle morotsports will do it also....


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

Try Axiom as well

www.axiommotors.com


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

How many do you want zapped? I have a Team1 zapper but it is not worth the hassle of a trip to the post office just for doing one can.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I also have a team one .that I will do for you,at no charge


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

bojo said:


> I also have a team one .that I will do for you,at no charge


cant get no better deal then that!!!!


----------

